
Eating carbs for breakfast could make you meaner - lnguyen
http://www.prima.co.uk/diet-and-health/diet-plans/news/a39217/how-breakfast-affects-personality/
======
tu7001
"We all know that breakfast is the most important meal of the day". I stopped
reading after this...

